# Drag and drop in Dreamweaver



## Tamutka (May 12, 2009)

http://www.uciteljska.net/razno/RimljaniKljuc/

Hi, everybody,
I am new here and hope somebody will answer me.
For the time I am working on an educational sites - history. In Dreamweaver I am trying to make a drag and drop exersise, which will be good as I think, but I would like to have a sound (or some other confirmation) that the solver's solution is OK.

Please, see my excersise (trial version of course.) You have to drag the persons in the three left up rectangles. 
Please, let me also know if there is any improvement possible.

And, I am not very young, so I need very step by step explanation.

THANK you,
regards, Natasa


----------

